# Non-Piranha POTM Final



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Option 1








Hyacinth Macaw

Option 2








Tiger Shovel Nose "The escape"

Option 3








Fahaka Puffer - _Tetraodon lineatus_

Option 4








Male Black Convict - _Archocentrus nigrofasciatus_

Option 5








frogfish _Antennarius pictussitting_ in a patch of _Acrozoanthus_ species

Option 6








_C. ocellaris_


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

#5 rocks


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

#5 I have wanted one of these for a long time!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

no 5
dixon


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hell ya 5 is tight!


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Excellent timing with numer two.


----------

